# Smoked Venison Tenderloins



## R Blum (Jun 7, 2019)

So I'm not really a venison kind of guy except for venison summer sausage which I make and love. Decided to do some tenderloins I got from a friend. I put them in a plastic bag with coca cola and a Teriyaki marinade that I had in the fridge. Let sit in the fridge overnight. The next day I fired up the smoker, padded dry the tenderloins and put on Jeffs Texas Rub. I cooked them at about 235 degrees with black cherry wood. These things cook very fast. In about 45 minutes they reached 120 degrees and I wrapped them in foil with some coca cola. About 45 minutes later they were at 150 degrees. I took them in and let them rest for 1/2 hour. WOW. Best venison I ever had. Tasted like prime rib. Will make again. I have some venison steaks in the freezer that I will make next. If I had known things were going to turn out this great I would have taken pictures.


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 7, 2019)

You just can’t beat deer meat when prepared properly. We love it. Especially fried, along with biscuits, rice and gravy.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

sounds like you have a winner. I usually make sausage and kielbasa out of my deer meat, I just don't like the taste of straight deer meat I need to change the flavor, I haven't tried smoking the steaks maybe I will try it and see.


----------



## PrairieGeek (Jun 7, 2019)

We make a lot of jerky with trimmings. Its lean so it works really well. Not ground jerky. We slice it thin


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 7, 2019)

PrairieGeek said:


> We make a lot of jerky with trimmings. Its lean so it works really well. Not ground jerky. We slice it thin


yeah I have made jerky with it, it came out good


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Jun 13, 2019)

Did you use the tenderloins or the loins?  Big difference.  The tenderloins are small strips from the inside of the deer, down near the pelvis.  The loins are actually the backstraps, my favorite cut.


----------



## R Blum (Jun 13, 2019)

Not sure if they were loins or tenderloins. The packages just said "loins". They were quite small but very tasty.


----------



## newsmokerky (Jun 13, 2019)

R Blum said:


> Not sure if they were loins or tenderloins. The packages just said "loins". They were quite small but very tasty.


Like hotdog size, but a little longer?  I've got to try this, but think I'll do with a chunk of backstrap.  This sounds wonderful.


----------

